# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Smart Diapers, Pixie Scientific, New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Pixie Scientific

"Pixie Scientific Smart Diapers" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Smart Diaper monitors baby's health

Jul 12, 2013




> Smart Diaper monitors baby's health

----------

